# Comment programmer une heure pour l'envoi d'un email sous "Mail" ?



## raphael (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour ;

je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible de programmer l'envoi d'un email à une heure ou un jour donné ? Si oui, quelle est la procédure ?

Merci !


----------



## JediMac (14 Février 2005)

Tu télécharges mailscripts et dans la collection de scripts, il y a "Schedule Delivery.app. qui permet de planifier l'envoi de méls. En fait, il crée un événement dans iCal avec l'envoi du mél comme action.
Le méls dont l'envoi est à planifier, doivent être enregistrés comme brouillon avant de lancer le script.


----------



## raphael (14 Février 2005)

merci !


----------



## raphael (14 Février 2005)

Ayant trouvé (sans trop de mal) le programme traduit en français, je place le lien vers le site du traducteur !


http://pagesperso.laposte.net/tradintosh/


----------

